# Megaminx solution



## Erik (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all, check out the solution I use for speedsolving megaminx at my site: http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik It's under tutorials.
What can I improve?

Especialy the Last Layer part is unique.

Erik


----------



## watermelon (Dec 20, 2006)

Great tutorial Erik!!! 
I have been looking for an OLL/PLL solution for megaminx for a while now.


----------

